# how to..... make an octagon



## dtimmons (Oct 21, 2008)

I need an easy way to make an octagon that is symmetrical. I once had a copy of WOOD magazine that had an excellent way of making one with a compass. Does anyone happen to have this copy and share how to make an octagon? This copy of WOOD magazine is probably somewhere around the Aug. 08 issue. It also has a Walnut gun cabinet plans in the same issue. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a quick tutorial:
A regular octagon is constructible with compass and straightedge. To do so, follow steps 1 through 18 of the animation, noting that the compass radius is not altered during steps 7 through 10.
.








.


----------



## dtimmons (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Cabinetman. That is close to the way they talked about doing it, except they used a square to start off with rather than a circle. I also found out the the issue was from September of 08'.


----------



## Garibaldi (Mar 2, 2009)

Er, uh, you mean this


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Garibaldi said:


> Er, uh, you mean this


Now that is really simple.

George


----------



## dtimmons (Oct 21, 2008)

Garibaldi said:


> Er, uh, you mean this


 That would be it..Thanks Garibaldi.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

Use a compass to draw your circle. A circle is measured in 360 degrees.
Draw a straight line across true center. Measure and mark 40 degrees from your first line on the circle, then 40 degrees from that line and so on. Now draw a straight line from each intersection point around the circle. You should end out with what you want.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

lol, i always do stuff the hard way. I would've just cut a rectangle template out of construction paper to the width that I wanted the hex to be, then trace it three times - each time rotated once. :laughing:

...or four times for an octogon.


----------



## FDSolutionsllc (Jun 26, 2009)

*Octagon Layout*

I know this is an old post, but if anyone else needs it you might also try:

http://www.htmliseasy.com/octagon_layout/


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Theres a neat octagon "scale" on a framing square.BW


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

When I saw the thread title I was expecting to see discussion of a fight cages... Disappointments...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Revisiting this old thread and thought I'd throw in one method for reference.

This is very simple but requires starting with precision.



 Cut 2 perfect squares out of wood the size of your octagon. They have to be exactly square.


Mark the *exact* center of one of the boards and clamp them together flush along all of the edges.


 Drive a screw through both boards at the center as a pivot point.


 Turn one of the boards 45 degrees, using a combination square or other angle gauge.


 Clamp the boards or drive another screw through them to keep them in the exact position.
 Now you can draw your 45 degree cut lines or rough cut them off proud of the line and use a router with a flush trim bit.

A similar method is found here:

http://www.thomasjmacdonald.com/media/video.php?vid=4f93f8446


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Garibaldi said:


> Er, uh, you mean this


 This is the way I layed out a table, it worked great.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Or draw it in CAD.


----------

